# מתנות לאורחים - הדרכה לקופסא



## Raspail (20/12/12)

מתנות לאורחים - הדרכה לקופסא 
בתור חובבת יצירה ו-DIY, אני שמחה להעלות פה הדרכה קלה לקופסא חמודה. מתנות לאורחים בחתונה זה יכול להיות דבר די בנאלי ולא תמיד מוערך, ואני מאד בעד להפוך את זה לפרויקט יצירה אישי.
אז אמנם להכין 300 קופסאות זה חתיכת עבודה וגם לא בהכרח זול, אבל בטוחה שתוכלו למצוא לזה שימוש כלשהו... יכול לשמש לתכשיטים, ממתקים, מזכרות וכמובן אפשר לשנות את גודל הקופסא בהתאם לצרכים


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

חומרים 
לא צריך הרבה בשביל הקופסא. מספריים, סכין קיפול (אם אין אפשר להשתמש בפותחן מכתבים לא חד או בצד האחורי של סכו"ם), סכין חיתוך (גרפיקאים או יפנית), סרגל, עפרון, דבק (בתמונה רואים את הדבק עכבר שלי אבל כמובן כל דבק מתאים), דפים מדוגמים 15X15 ס"מ (אפשר היום לקנות בחנויות כמו ארטא או אקוורל וגם בחנויות מיוחדות באינטרנט כמו נתנאלה.קום) וסרט בד בעובי של כס"מ.


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

הטמפלט להדפסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמרו את התמונה הבאה, הדפיסו בגודל מלא וגיזרו כדי להשתמש כשבלונה לקופסאות. אפשר לשנות את גודל ההדפסה כדי לשנות את גודל הקופסא.


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

מתחילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ציירו את השבלונה על הדפים המדוגמים וגיזרו >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

סימון וחריצת קווי הקיפול 
כעת יש לסמן את קווי הקיפול ולחרוץ אותם בעדינות עם סכין קיפול וסרגל (לא לקרוע את הנייר!). לצורך ההדרכה סימנתי את הקווים בטוש בולט אבל רצוי לסמן קווים עדינים בעפרון כדי לא להשאיר סימנים>


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

חורים להשחלת סרט 
עם סכין גרפיקאים יש לחתוך את שני המלבנים הקטנים במכסה הקופסא, שמיועדים להשחלת הסרט >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

ולקפל לצורת קופסא 
לקפל את כל הכנפיים לפי קווי הקיפול שחרצנו >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

ועוד קיפול 
כעת הטריק שיהפוך את הבסיס לקופסא מגניבה. יש לסמן קו קיפול אלכסוני לכל אחד מארבעת המשולשים שנוצרו בפינות הבסיס >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

לצבוט את הקיפול פנימה 
לחרוץ את הקו עם סכין קיפול וסרגל ולצבוט את הקיפול פנימה >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

ולהדביק 
עכשיו נותר רק להדביק את הפינות בצורה כזו >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

וזהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לסיום יש להשחיל את הסרט דרך פתחי המכסה ולסגור את הקופסא >


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

מקווה שיהיה שימושי


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/12/12)

נחמד מאוד ונראה פשוט, תודה


----------



## pipidi (20/12/12)

מקסים! מה הגודל של הקופסא? 
ואהבתי מאד את הקשירה של הקופסא


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

הקופסא הזו יצאה לי 8*8 ס"מ 
אפשר לראות את הקנה מידה בתמונה עם הסרגל...
תודה!


----------



## Nooki80 (20/12/12)

מעולה! בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה! 
לבייב יש יומולדת בקרוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, האם יש לך אפשרות להדריך איך לקשור כ"כ יפה את הסרט?

אני תמיד נופלת בזה...


----------



## pipidi (20/12/12)

הדרכה נחמדה לנושא  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7c3BxX2fL8


----------



## Olga1986 (23/12/12)

אז יש בזה טריק!! 





 תמיד חשבתי שאני סתם עקומה כי זה יוצא לי מכוער.

תודה


----------



## pipidi (23/12/12)

גם אותי הפתיע שזה לא "קשירת השרוכים" הרגילה


----------



## hillala8 (20/12/12)

מקסים+ הצעה 
שמרתי את התבנית ויהיה עוד שימוש למלאי הניירות.

הניירות האלו נורא ייקרים בארץ ולכן אני מציעה למי שמעוניינת למבצע את הפרוייקט ויש לה מספיק זמן להזמין חבילות גדולות של ניירות מאיביי. אני קניתי חבילה של 250 ניירות גדולים (נדמה לי 40x40) מסוגים שונים בעלות שיצאה 1.36 ש"ח לעמוד כשבארץ זה לרוב כמה (וכמה) שקלים לעמוד בודד. זה דורש לא מעט שוטטות אבל אפשר לחסוך הרבה.


----------



## yael rosen (20/12/12)

מתה על זה! תודה!!!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (20/12/12)

מקסים! 
מתה על מדריכי DIY!!!
מה העובי של הדפים?


----------



## Raspail (20/12/12)

זה קארדסטוק 
לא יודעת בדיוק מה העובי אבל זה דפים עבים וחזקים...
גם בריסטול רגיל מתאים.


----------



## FalseAngel (20/12/12)

מקסים! תודה רבה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/12/12)

מהמם! כל הכבוד. יוצא ממש מקסים!


----------



## ronitvas (20/12/12)

מקסים!!! 
תודה רבה על הפוסט המקסים!!
תמשיכי כך


----------



## מיכאלה262 (20/12/12)

מקסים מקסים מקסים..


----------



## arapax (21/12/12)

את בסדר, את  
ואת זה שאני מסכימה איתך בעניין הפרויקטים האישיים את כבר יודעת  אבל כן, זה בהחלט לא לכלות עם קוצים בישבן. 
מתה על אריזות! בטוחה שאנסה את זו בקרוב מאד.


----------



## simplicity83 (21/12/12)

איזה יופי! תודה על השיתוף


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/12/12)

פשוט מושלם! 
אני כל כך אוהבת קופסאות


----------



## תפו ופוזה (26/12/12)

מיוחד. שונה.


----------

